# What's With The Oil???



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Okay I recieved my 2nd Vostok from, well, Europe I suppose; one from Ukraine, one from Isreal, so well, yes I'm American so I'll just call the rest of the planet Europe! Pig-headed American! Whatever...

So why is this Vostok slathered in oil? The first, from the Ukraine was so over oiled the dial paint was runny, now this one, from Isreal has almost the same situation? What's up with that? Why would anyone DO this?

Clues? Advice? Poke in the eye?

--C.W.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

C.W. said:


> Why would anyone DO this?
> 
> --C.W.


Charlie. The rest of the world ( including ebay sellers ) have worked out that to get an American's attention, then there has to be plenty of oil about  .

You may "kick ma ass" now















.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

You could do the sensible, mature thing and report me to a moderator - but no







.

My wicked sense of humour does not travel well







.


----------



## J_Jack_J (Nov 13, 2006)

raketakat said:


> You could do the sensible, mature thing and report me to a moderator - but no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was quite funny, and I'm an American.

To answer the original posters question, I mark it down to poor or inexperienced service. I have received a few watches in similar condition.


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

J_Jack_J said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > You could do the sensible, mature thing and report me to a moderator - but no
> ...


I'm married to an American and I thought it was funny too.


----------



## J_Jack_J (Nov 13, 2006)

RuskyWatchLover said:


> J_Jack_J said:
> 
> 
> > raketakat said:
> ...


You have my condolences.


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

J_Jack_J said:


> RuskyWatchLover said:
> 
> 
> > J_Jack_J said:
> ...










Thanks


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

J_Jack_J said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > You could do the sensible, mature thing and report me to a moderator - but no
> ...


Thanks for the comments Jack and RWL







.

It was not intended as a malacious comment. Just a wisecrack.

I don't mind people having a go at me personally. I can take it, and sometimes deserve it, but spamming the forum and spoiling it for other posters is not on







.


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

raketakat said:


> Thanks for the comments Jack and RWL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem. I just wish I'd thought of it. I've also been toying with adding one of Jack Dee's famous comments to the mix...

But after that poster's tirade in every single section of the forum I think his attitude pretty much sums up a certain stereotype that I can't even be bothered with in the first place.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dont worry, Im sure when Roy gets up and sees that that 'member' called our Ian a meatball we wont be seeing him again....


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Im sure when Roy gets up










It's like being threatened with "yer dad" . Childhood trauma







.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

If any of us ever disagree then we'll just talk watches.......

....no wait that won't work....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Did I miss something?









Has the thread been edited? 

Is Ian an American living in Barnsley?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

As a long standing unhelpful forumer I was apauled by the empty arguments in the other forum threads but I see where this came from now... a storm in a teacup... sigh.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Is Ian an American living in Barnsley?


I`ve had my suspicions that he might be part of an undercover CIA cell planning to kidnap Roy and take him to the USA


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

raketakat said:


> C.W. said:
> 
> 
> > Why would anyone DO this?
> ...


HA ha haa... Ri-ot!









You are obviously, and sadly, correct.

Still, didn't know it pertained to watches?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Is Ian an American living in Barnsley?
> ...












Damn you Mac, you've blown my cover. It was such a good disguise too







.



C.W. said:


> Still, didn't know it pertained to watches?


Everything pertains to watches Charlie  .

Sorry for messing up your thread BTW  .


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

raketakat said:


> Damn you Mac, you've blown my cover. It was such a good disguise too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's put me off faggots for life now... that one looks like a dog toffee with eyes.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I've always liked Brains Fagots, they went well with mushy peas.









Are they still made?

I also like Americans, most I've spoken to have been well settled people. Some have been a bit odd but no more so than most other races, less so than me.









I hope I've been well mannered rather than politically correct and I hate watches that are treated without proper respect, where ever they come from.

Would Israel like to be part of Europe? You bet ya!









We have room for Israel just south of Cornwall if they want to float it around there. It's quite pleasant in that area but I can't guarantee there won't be a little snow at some point. The ice cream and cider is very good too but that would need to come in by boat or aircraft.

It should be VAT free though.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

What did he call you Ian? I want to know


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Front and back shots of the two recent acquisitions off the 'bay.

Both have the same dial, both seem to have a missing dial ring, both had an excess of oil throughout.

Watch on left has no screwdown crown, seems to be malfunctioning.

(haven't looked at movement yet. stubborn back ring)

I originally picked up the watch on the left for the dial alone.

(To repair the one on the right.)

Can anyone tell me anything about the cases, dates produced, which might be the one to salvage?

I'll appreciate any clues here.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

raketakat said:


> You could do the sensible, mature thing and report me to a moderator - but no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What happened, was there a fight, I missed it??


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > You could do the sensible, mature thing and report me to a moderator - but no
> ...


Someone seriously lacking a sense of humour objected to Ian`s sarky comment and started throwing their rattle & toy`s out of the pram
















BTW I no doubt have albeit distant American relatives (as most of us probably do) and I thought Ian`s reply was hilarious


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > raketakat said:
> ...


Who was it? What happened?

I thought it was very funny too, mind you I figure one might as well laugh at oneself, otherwise you'll be the only bugger not laughing


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

C.W. said:


> Front and back shots of the two recent acquisitions off the 'bay.
> 
> Both have the same dial, both seem to have a missing dial ring, both had an excess of oil throughout.
> 
> ...


The octagonal case seems to place the one on the right as a late 80s model and from the bezel on the left one I'd say that one is late 80s as well but it is just as likely to be an early 90s model too.

The casebacks are pretty standard so there's not much to tell there as they have been used from the early models right up to the present. I think the one on the left is older though but not by a lot.

The movement may be a 2409 in the one on the left but you'll have to open it to find out. It is more likely to be a 2412.

I'll be honest, I haven't seen that particular dial except on this forum and the bay. I don't think it's all that rare.... well, to be fair, none of them are particularly rare anyway, just getting a soviet one in good condition is where the collectable nature of them comes from.

I'd personally try to salvage the one on the right but only because it is an Amphibia rather than a bogstandard 17 jewel model.

There's another one on the bay right now if you're quick.


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

After a bit more research, I can now confirm that the one on the right is definitely a late 80s, 2409 movement.


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

RuskyWatchLover said:


> After a bit more research, I can now confirm that the one on the right is definitely a late 80s, 2409 movement.


Groovy! Thanks for all the info!

Now, to start work!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

MarkF said:


> What did he call you Ian? I want to know


Nothing you haven't called me already







.

"Puff" - indeed














.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

raketakat said:


> C.W. said:
> 
> 
> > Why would anyone DO this?
> ...


thats a quality come-back!


----------

